# AT&T and DIRECTV, Inc. Reach Agreement to Offer Satellite TV Service to AT&T Customer



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*AT&T and DIRECTV, Inc. Reach Agreement to Offer Satellite TV Service to AT&T Customers*
Friday September 26, 5:12 pm ET

DALLAS and EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Sept. 26 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- AT&T Inc. (NYSE: T - News) and DIRECTV, Inc. (Nasdaq: DTV - News) today announced a commercial agreement by which AT&T will market and sell DIRECTV's service as a co-branded satellite television service after Jan. 31, 2009.

AT&T | DIRECTV will become part of the AT&T Advanced TV video portfolio, alongside AT&T U-verse(SM) TV, after the expiration of AT&T's current satellite agreement with DISH Network®, which it will fully honor. AT&T will offer, market and sell co-branded AT&T | DISH Network services through Jan. 31, 2009. After that date, existing AT&T | DISH Network customers will continue to receive the same, quality service they enjoy today.

New AT&T | DIRECTV customers will be able to enjoy DIRECTV programming packages, with the added benefit of a discount for bundling their wireless, home phone and broadband services with AT&T.

"Our focus is on providing customers with a better TV experience than cable," said Jeff Weber, AT&T vice president-Video and Entertainment. "AT&T | DIRECTV complements our premier AT&T U-verse TV service and gives customers another great choice for state-of-the-art, 100 percent digital programming."

"Our agreement with AT&T will provide endless opportunities to thrill consumers with an amazing suite of bundled entertainment and communications services at home and on the go," said Paul Guyardo, DIRECTV chief sales and marketing officer. "The real winners of this agreement will be our joint customers who will enjoy a singular, high-quality experience throughout their entire life cycle."

Other terms of the non-equity agreement were not disclosed.

About AT&T

AT&T Inc. (NYSE: T - News) is a premier communications holding company. Its subsidiaries and affiliates, AT&T operating companies, are the providers of AT&T services in the United States and around the world. Among their offerings are the world's most advanced IP-based business communications services and the nation's leading wireless, high speed Internet access and voice services. In domestic markets, AT&T is known for the directory publishing and advertising sales leadership of its Yellow Pages and YELLOWPAGES.COM organizations, and the AT&T brand is licensed to innovators in such fields as communications equipment. As part of its three-screen integration strategy, AT&T is expanding its TV entertainment offerings. In 2008, AT&T again ranked No. 1 on Fortune magazine's World's Most Admired Telecommunications Company list and No. 1 on America's Most Admired Telecommunications Company list. Additional information about AT&T Inc. and the products and services provided by AT&T subsidiaries and affiliates is available at http://www.att.com.

AT&T | DISH Network: AT&T | DISH Network is a co-branded service provided by DISH Network L.L.C., the DISH Network logo and other product and service names are the trademarks and/or service marks of DISH Network L.L.C. © 2008 AT&T Intellectual Property. All rights reserved.

© 2008 AT&T Intellectual Property. All rights reserved. AT&T, the AT&T logo and all other marks contained herein are trademarks of AT&T Intellectual Property and/or AT&T affiliated companies. All other marks contained herein are the property of their respective owners.

Note: This AT&T news release and other announcements are available as part of an RSS feed at http://www.att.com/rss. For more information, please review this announcement in the AT&T newsroom at http://www.att.com/newsroom.

About DIRECTV

DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQ: DTV - News), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.1 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please visit directv.com.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! 

I hope this means a lower bill for me (I have AT&T) but any rate this is huge!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats good news, but I wonder if you will be able to get the bundle pricing in February, if you already have AT&T DSL and DirecTV.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow!
> 
> I hope this means a lower bill for me (I have AT&T) but any rate this is huge!


The first thing came to my mind as well


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Typically the savings is not that great but $5.00 to $10.00 a month is better then no savings


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow!
> 
> I hope this means a lower bill for me (I have AT&T) but any rate this is huge!


If its anything like the Qwest/DirecTV deal discounts are only applied on the phone/DSL side. Also for the first couple years Qwest could only sign up new customers, I could not transfer my existing DirecTV service to a Qwest bundle.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't even get AT&T DSL from my home address...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

After reading posts from folks with AT&T/Dish packages saying what a PITA it is when trying to get 'discounted/free' upgrades or making changes. If AT&T/DirecTV have the same limitations I'll just stay with my non-bundled service. 

But it's good to see AT&T make this decision IMHO, I think they made the right choice.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Guess I will be concentrating on Dish Network Sales after this takes effect. Once again the little dealer gets one more kick from the big guy when he's down.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What caused the fall out between AT&T and Dish?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Thats good news, but I wonder if you will be able to get the bundle pricing in February, if you already have AT&T DSL and DirecTV.


Wondering the same.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay!!! Hopefully this saves me a little bit. Currently have AT&T DSL, local & long distance. At least it might help offset the yearly March Directv increase.


----------



## mjtville (Jul 31, 2008)

lwilli201 said:


> What caused the fall out between AT&T and Dish?


What caused the fall out between AT&T and DirecTV? AT&T was selling DTV service here in Alabama just last year. Save $10 per month on DTV service when bundled with phone and dsl. They made switch to Dish and now back to DTV? Must be $$$. Also Dish bundles with 2 other phone companies here, Centurytel and AllTel.

Watch AT&T buy DirecTV.....

(I feel bad for HSP Techs and Sub Contractors that will have to start back installing DTV that AT&T sells!)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll be interested to see what happens. Uverse is just rolling out around here and if I could bundle DirecTV with the Uverse Internet service (don't care about the phone service) I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fairpoint Commuications took over Verizons Landlines in ME,NH & VT back in April and is offering a D* bundle as well(for new & existing customers). Not much savings though. So this deal with AT&T is similar.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

longrider said:


> If its anything like the Qwest/DirecTV deal discounts are only applied on the phone/DSL side. Also for the first couple years Qwest could only sign up new customers, I could not transfer my existing DirecTV service to a Qwest bundle.


Not true. I just combo billed my DirecTV with my Qwest bill. I am seeing a 5-10 dollar discount on each service, including DirecTV. Total of 37$ off.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dreamyip said:


> I can't even get AT&T DSL from my home address...


I couldn't either for a long time.But I would always go up to the AT&T website checking my number.Within 2 years my search said DSL available.I was with Clearwire for 2 years.Before that a local ISP company which were both more expensive than AT&T.

But I found out my lines couldn't handle the higher speeds(had to always reset my modem).So I went to a lower speed and modem resetting became a memory.:sure:

Wow! I guess AT&T has tried the rest now they want to try the Best!.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mjtville said:


> What caused the fall out between AT&T and DirecTV? AT&T was selling DTV service here in Alabama just last year. Save $10 per month on DTV service when bundled with phone and dsl. They made switch to Dish and now back to DTV? Must be $$$. Also Dish bundles with 2 other phone companies here, Centurytel and AllTel.
> 
> Watch AT&T buy DirecTV.....
> 
> (I feel bad for HSP Techs and Sub Contractors that will have to start back installing DTV that AT&T sells!)


AT&T got the DirecTV relationship when they purchased BellSouth, AT&T had partnered with Dish at that time. After the merger they didn't need both DBS companies and when the contract with DirecTV ended they let it laspe and continued with Dish, but always said that at the end of the Dish contract they would reevaluate the two providers and could go back to DirecTV, which is what looks like happened.

This makes it AT&T, Verizon and Qwest that DirecTV partners with.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm an AT&T customer and have Dish through AT&T. I very much like dish (i'm not a sports fan and like the movie packages on dish and the DVR722 is sweet.) Will the existing contract hold and will I still pay for dish through AT&T. Basically what is the effect on existing customers with AT&T Dish service.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have AT&T home phone, DSL and DirecTV (TC+) I hope I don't have to go to one of their new craptacular packages to get a discount....


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Thats good news, but I wonder if you will be able to get the bundle pricing in February, if you already have AT&T DSL and DirecTV.


I was thinking the same thing. I'd be one-year into a two year agreement with DirecTV, and already have phone and DSL service from AT&T. I'd also like to switch cell phone service from Verizon to AT&T so I can get an iPhone. All this and TiVo HD receivers next year?! DTV's keeping me happy.


----------



## mjtville (Jul 31, 2008)

RAD said:


> AT&T got the DirecTV relationship when they purchased BellSouth, AT&T had partnered with Dish at that time. After the merger they didn't need both DBS companies and when the contract with DirecTV ended they let it laspe and continued with Dish, but always said that at the end of the Dish contract they would reevaluate the two providers and could go back to DirecTV, which is what looks like happened.
> 
> This makes it AT&T, Verizon and Qwest that DirecTV partners with.


OH MY OH MY OH MY. That explains it all. I just could not understand why all of this happened.


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

mjtville said:


> OH MY OH MY OH MY. That explains it all. I just could not understand why all of this happened.


Yes, I had forgotten about the BellSouth / DirecTV relationship. At any rate, I bundled phone, dsl, wireless, and DirecTV back in February, 2007, and have been getting the bundled discount ever since. Even after BS became at&t.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll be interested to see what happens. Uverse is just rolling out around here and if I could bundle DirecTV with the Uverse Internet service (don't care about the phone service) I'd be a happy camper.


As I would too. I had a rep come out a month ago and she said a lot of people told her they would switch if AT&T had NFLST or if they could get just the internet service. AT&T is requiring that they sell the TV and whatever else you want. I hope that ends with this deal.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow!
> 
> I hope this means a lower bill for me (I have AT&T) but any rate this is huge!


I hear ya...

I have DSL, home phone, wireless with AT&T. It will interesting to see if bundleing will save me any money.

Good news. 

Mike


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

dreamyip said:


> I can't even get AT&T DSL from my home address...


I checked it daily until the upgraded the RT here near us so we could get it, heck I even checked for my neighbors constantly! The more interest logged............HINT HINT


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

kariato said:


> I'm an AT&T customer and have Dish through AT&T. I very much like dish (i'm not a sports fan and like the movie packages on dish and the DVR722 is sweet.) Will the existing contract hold and will I still pay for dish through AT&T. Basically what is the effect on existing customers with AT&T Dish service.


Well those of us who were with DirecTv before AT&T bought them were grandfathered in with our discounts, possibly AT&T will do the same when the pendulum goes the other way.


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll be interested to see what happens. Uverse is just rolling out around here and if I could bundle DirecTV with the Uverse Internet service (don't care about the phone service) I'd be a happy camper.


It's my understanding that you can only get Uverse internet if you get Uverse TV.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a sad day for both installers and customers. If you guys think it is bad enough to get an appointment now, wait until this happens. I have never seen a company screw up workorders so much and use such shady practices to sell a product as when AT&T was selling Directv after the Bellsouth merger.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

So, what do you think the odds are that in a year or two AT&T buys up Directv and merges the two services?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

mreposter said:


> So, what do you think the odds are that in a year or two AT&T buys up Directv and merges the two services?


Greater then 10%. Certainly not zero.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SSpectre said:


> It's my understanding that you can only get Uverse internet if you get Uverse TV.


That is correct. Although you can drop the TV service and keep the Internet in some markets. But my hope is that if AT&T is smart you can choose either Uverse TV or DirecTV for your video to go along with the Internet.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

If this arrangement is like the one AT&T had with Dish, Current DirecTV customers won't be eligible for bundled discounts. 

When AT&T (then SBC) began marketing Dish Network services, their disclaimers always stated that customers wishing to purchase Dish Network services through SBC must not be a current Dish Network customer nor have been a Dish Network customer within the last six months. I believe they offered a $4 monthly discount on all but the lowest Dish Network programming tiers when bundled with a certain combination of SBC services.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> That is correct. Although you can drop the TV service and keep the Internet in some markets. But my hope is that if AT&T is smart you can choose either Uverse TV or DirecTV for your video to go along with the Internet.


Using AT&T and smart in the same sentence, now that's funny

IMHO I don't see that happening. Why wouldn't AT&T want to keep all the money for the TV side vs. getting only a portion of it from DirecTV? They spend the money on the infrsatructure upgrades and they need those dollars to help pay off that investment.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I welcome back the arrangement, as it has been a win-win for both DirecTV and AT&T customers for years before.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

When I was a bellsouth customer 2 years ago before ATT bought them. I got directTV a few weeks before I got DSL and kept an existing package and still got the $ 5 discount. The discount shows up on Direct TV bill not the phone bill. After ATT bought them out, I still get the discount.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> When I was a bellsouth customer 2 years ago before ATT bought them. I got directTV a few weeks before I got DSL and kept an existing package and still got the $ 5 discount. The discount shows up on Direct TV bill not the phone bill. After ATT bought them out, I still get the discount.


Same here...


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> When I was a bellsouth customer 2 years ago before ATT bought them. I got directTV a few weeks before I got DSL and kept an existing package and still got the $ 5 discount. The discount shows up on Direct TV bill not the phone bill. After ATT bought them out, I still get the discount.


Same for me as well, I have been getting the buddled price since BellSouth was my home phone provder. It has never ended after AT&T took over BellSouth. I still get it today.
Any discount is good with me for what I pay a month :hurah:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

AT&T AND DIRECTV, INC. REACH AGREEMENT TO OFFER
SATELLITE TV SERVICE TO AT&T CUSTOMERS
Customer FAQ
Q: What happens to my current AT&T | DISH Network and / or Homezone service?
A: There is no impact to your AT&T | DISH Network service. You will continue to receive
the same programming, customer service, and bundle discount you receive today.
Q: When will DIRECTV be available to me?
A: AT&T will market and sell DIRECTV’s service after January 31, 2009. We’ll have more
details as the date approaches.
Q: Will AT&T offer any type of discount or incentive for me to switch from DISH
Network to DIRECTV?
A: No. Deciding which service you would like is entirely up to you. DIRECTV and DISH
both provide a great entertainment alternative to cable.
Q: AT&T already provides my DIRECTV service. Will my service/billing change in any
way?
A: No, you will continue to receive the same great programming and service. In the future,
you will also have the option of joint billing once it becomes available.
Q: Why did AT&T select DIRECTV?
A: This agreement with DIRECTV supports our strategy of providing customers with a full
array of communications and entertainment services, including TV.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> It's a sad day for both installers and customers. If you guys think it is bad enough to get an appointment now, wait until this happens. I have never seen a company screw up workorders so much and use such shady practices to sell a product as when AT&T was selling Directv after the Bellsouth merger.


This. In the later months I automatically assumed a Bellsouth (the csg work orders always said bellsouth, even after the merger) work order was going to be wrong.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I recommended the D*/BellSouth DSL bundle to a friend and my mother-in-law last year. As soon as they both got it, AT&T took over and dropped D*. Of course, they're both grandfathered, but I couldn't keep recommending it. I'm glad AT&T is going back to D*.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> That is correct. Although you can drop the TV service and keep the Internet in some markets. But my hope is that if AT&T is smart you can choose either Uverse TV or DirecTV for your video to go along with the Internet.


That is correct. For the record I thought I'd touch on the reasoning behind this though. The U-Verse internet plans are actually a different service than the regular AT&T DSL plans. When you sign up for U-Verse, your household is converted to VDSL service. Regular non-U-verse DSL service is ADSL. I won't go into the differences of the two here, but the VDSL is required for the way AT&T's U-Verse service operates.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mreposter said:


> So, what do you think the odds are that in a year or two AT&T buys up Directv and merges the two services?


If John Malone can consolidate DirecTV with the right stock swap?.Chances are very good.

AT&T either has had agreements or has an agreement with Tivo too.
If you look on the Tivo website there's an AT&T Tivo.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/technicalsupport/usermanuals/index.html


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

You know what's coming... all the horror stories we've read with regularity describing the horrendous customer service a customer gets when trying to solve a problem with DirecTV, only double. I can see it now. AT&T gives some kind of deal, then when the bill is wrong, call AT&T and they will say call DirecTV, who will be completey ignorant of any deals that were brokered by AT&T. Good luck trying to get to the bottom of it. Another layer of beauracracy. It will just add to an already unacceptably bad level of customer service.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> When I was a bellsouth customer 2 years ago before ATT bought them. I got directTV a few weeks before I got DSL and kept an existing package and still got the $ 5 discount. The discount shows up on Direct TV bill not the phone bill. After ATT bought them out, I still get the discount.


Same here


----------



## shovelhd (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a Verizon triple bundle customer. If ATT offers this in my area, it makes it possible to jump from bundle to bundle (or at least suggest to jump) without involving cable. That's a good negotiating position to be in.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Not gonna touch this one ever. I have local, cell, long distance, and DSL bundled with AT&T but I will NEVER add DIRECTV to it. I fought having Pegasus and the NRTC be a middle man for years. Never again will I want to deal with that. I was burned by the lack of features (had premier or whatever it was called and still had to pay the DVR fee because it was a DIRECTV only charge). 

I'll stay with DIRECTV as a standalone option.


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

djwww98 said:


> You know what's coming... all the horror stories we've read with regularity describing the horrendous customer service a customer gets when trying to solve a problem with DirecTV, only double. I can see it now. AT&T gives some kind of deal, then when the bill is wrong, call AT&T and they will say call DirecTV, who will be completey ignorant of any deals that were brokered by AT&T. Good luck trying to get to the bottom of it. Another layer of beauracracy. It will just add to an already unacceptably bad level of customer service.


I have always been able to get to the bottom of the problem. Sometimes it takes awhile. But, I have always ended up satisfied.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I bundled stuff last November (former bellsouth territory) and was told I would get my DirecTV dicsount but I never have. ATT says there is nothing they can do about it now. Maybe I will be able to get it come January.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

I talked to an AT&T representative last night at the U. of L. football game. They had a truck and booth there and he said it would be announced in the near future that AT&T has acquired DirectTV.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Undertaker said:


> I talked to an AT&T representative last night at the U. of L. football game. They had a truck and booth there and he said it would be announced in the near future that AT&T has acquired DirectTV.


Late this thread, so forgive me if it's already been mentioned. A deal like that would only be possible if Mr. Malone can somehow "swap" DirecTV for something else, and hold off paying taxes on any profit. That's been his modus operandi, at least to date. /steve


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Glen_D said:


> If this arrangement is like the one AT&T had with Dish, Current DirecTV customers won't be eligible for bundled discounts.
> 
> When AT&T (then SBC) began marketing Dish Network services, their disclaimers always stated that customers wishing to purchase Dish Network services through SBC must not be a current Dish Network customer nor have been a Dish Network customer within the last six months. I believe they offered a $4 monthly discount on all but the lowest Dish Network programming tiers when bundled with a certain combination of SBC services.


I figured this. The discounts will be for new subs only and current subs are going to get nothing. :nono2:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> It's a sad day for both installers and customers. If you guys think it is bad enough to get an appointment now, wait until this happens. I have never seen a company screw up workorders so much and use such shady practices to sell a product as when AT&T was selling Directv after the Bellsouth merger.


75% of AT&T-sourced Dish work orders are wrong, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lwilli201 said:


> What caused the fall out between AT&T and Dish?


The fact that Dish is losing ground big time in signing up subs and haven't effectively been able to show that they can retain customers right now.

AT&T is huge on image as well. They want to be perceived as the premier carrier with the best options. DirecTV is the premier satellite provider and has shown a stronger business model. I don't have specific numbers but from my recollection Dish has a much higher churn rate on involuntary disconnects as well. This causes problems for bundle partners with outstanding balances.


----------



## markheus (May 27, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Job security is mahvelous.... simply mahvelous.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

tfederov said:


> Not gonna touch this one ever. I have local, cell, long distance, and DSL bundled with AT&T but I will NEVER add DIRECTV to it. I fought having Pegasus and the NRTC be a middle man for years. Never again will I want to deal with that. I was burned by the lack of features (had premier or whatever it was called and still had to pay the DVR fee because it was a DIRECTV only charge).
> 
> I'll stay with DIRECTV as a standalone option.


This is a completely different scenario. NRTC was mandated by the FCC to provid service in that area. Which meant that Pegasus resold what it purchased. They had the ability to change packages, set their own pricing, and decide what services they would carry and not carry.

This is simply put just the ability to have your AT&T bill and DTV bill combined. This results in you getting another level of a bundle discount. AT&T will hold no control over DTV pricing or services available to you.

Here are the pro's and con's basically:

Pro's:

Additional discount, based on how many services you have with AT&T, on services you already have or want to have.

1 bill 1 payment

More competition of telco companies to retain you as customers.

This isn't new to DirecTV so hopefully a smooth transition.

More customers for both companies should mean more enhancements to keep those customers. Such as DMA's where D* might not have a high % of subs so it's left off the HD DMA upgrade list because of other DMA's which will impact more D* subs.

More money=faster development of new tech. Have to keep the profit margins up so that shareholders are happy but more cash flow makes it easier to roll out new upgrades faster.

Cons system:

Transition's always come up with something unforseen so possibly not a smooth transition.

Different bill cycles of phone and TV service leading to some confusion on first couple of bills.

Billing corrections or credits are always a month behind meaning that you have to pay an error, most of the time, before you see the credit for it.

Cons personal:

If you don't pay your entire phone bill your D* service will be turned off because the phone company will not "split" the charges it will take it's share out first and leave your D* payment unpaid or not fully paid.

If your services are turned off for non payment only AT&T can tell D* to turn them back on which means that if AT&T doesn't have weekend support for billing you can go extended time without TV until AT&T is open.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Will you still be able to get the directv referral under this and / or people signing up under att + direct tv as right now you get the referral + ANY other deal.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

scott72 said:


> I figured this. The discounts will be for new subs only and current subs are going to get nothing. :nono2:


When I was with bellsouth I had bellsouth for 2 years an DirecTvfor 2 year before I started working on the discounts. It was no problem to get them, and I hadnt even been aware of them and I had a big enough Bellsouth package that I was getting $10/month credit on my D* bill.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

From the AT&T FAQ:

Q: If I am already a DISH Network customer, can I still take advantage of discounts on the AT&T/DISH Network bill?
A: Not today, but we are currently working toward letting AT&T/DISH Network customers take advantage of discounts on the AT&T/DISH Network bill. Please check back for further updates.

Several posters have stated that they got to keep their DirecTV bundled discounts in former BellSouth territory when AT&T took over. AT&T has already stated that bundle discounts will continue for current customers that have DISH Network through them after AT&T's relationship with DISH ends. And presumably, discounts will continue for DirecTV customers in those areas where DirecTV bundles were offered by telecoms that are now part of AT&T. 

But as I stated in an earlier post, when Southwestern Bell/SBC/AT&T began offering DISH Network, they never offered a bundling option for existing DISH Network customers. You would have to cancel your DISH service, remain "DISH free" for at least six months, then sign up as a new customer through Southwestern Bell/SBC/AT&T.


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> Thats good news, but I wonder if you will be able to get the bundle pricing in February, if you already have AT&T DSL and DirecTV.


I'm thinking the same thing...In fact I was going to return to Dish Network in Februrary 2009, because they are the only one left selling a Top 120 Package for $30, since my TV viewing habits have declined tremendously in the past year.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Will you still be able to get the directv referral under this and / or people signing up under att + direct tv as right now you get the referral + ANY other deal.


No the referral has to be done through direct sales.


----------



## rtisovec (Aug 31, 2008)

Enjoy the discounts while they last. Here in NC, BellSouth used to be partnered with Directv. When AT+T bought them up, we had Dish partnered with AT+T, and now back to Direct. But in Winston Salem, we have been seeing reports of the installation of U-Verse terminals, so I would think that this is a temporary agreement until U-Verse gets up and running. ATT has a good shot of making a dent that way, as Time Warner isn't that great and is rumored to be low on bandwidth. The folks in Raleigh will be happier with a UVerse option, as they are surprisingly behind Greensboro for new HD channels (even though our market is smaller).


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> This is a completely different scenario. NRTC was mandated by the FCC to provid service in that area. Which meant that Pegasus resold what it purchased. They had the ability to change packages, set their own pricing, and decide what services they would carry and not carry.


Are you sure about that? I thought they helped get DIRECTV off the ground and in turn got exclusive rights to some areas. I paid DIRECTV $5 for DVR service and paid them for everything else including a $4 royalty fee.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

tfederov said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought they helped get DIRECTV off the ground and in turn got exclusive rights to some areas. I paid DIRECTV $5 for DVR service and paid them for everything else including a $4 royalty fee.


The NRTC agreement which Pegasus was a part of offered services off of the DirecTV 1 satellite. This meant that future expansions and programming choices were not covered. This led to many different contracts in which they could choose.

The reason that you paid Tivo service fee was because NRTC's did not get a contract with Tivo but D* allowed users to use their contract but the money went to D*. Much like when E* lost their DNS rights and D* allowed their subs to get the DNS from them until it was resolved.

NRTC had their own plans and price points. They also had their own models of receivers for awhile as well until they decided it wasn't worth trying to keep a brand name of their own.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Glen_D said:


> If this arrangement is like the one AT&T had with Dish, Current DirecTV customers won't be eligible for bundled discounts.
> 
> When AT&T (then SBC) began marketing Dish Network services, their disclaimers always stated that customers wishing to purchase Dish Network services through SBC must not be a current Dish Network customer nor have been a Dish Network customer within the last six months. I believe they offered a $4 monthly discount on all but the lowest Dish Network programming tiers when bundled with a certain combination of SBC services.





RAD said:


> After reading posts from folks with AT&T/Dish packages saying what a PITA it is when trying to get 'discounted/free' upgrades or making changes. If AT&T/DirecTV have the same limitations I'll just stay with my non-bundled service.
> 
> But it's good to see AT&T make this decision IMHO, I think they made the right choice.


Under the past DirecTV Bellsouth/ATT agreement, I had been with Bellsouth for years and been with DirecTV for 8 or 9 months. I just called up Bellsouth and after giving some info (DirecTV account number maybe?) They hooked me right up. THe discount came off the ATT bill and still does now (unless things have changed in the last couple of months)


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080929/at_t_directv.html?.v=2


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

One advantage of my phone company buy-out by AT&T (Pacific Bell => SBC => AT&T) was that I was offered a DSL upgrade (from 1.5MBPS to 3MBPS) for half the price.

The latest AT&T U-verse ads, that I've been getting, offer bundled options that are selectable: a free long distance service if bundled with their U-verse TV service, the wirless add-on package is optional (no mention, at all, of a DBS option though). As one member put it, the AT&T U-verse (in our area, at least) is provided through a fiber-optic cable. AT&T has to re-coup their installation costs.

I don't want AT&T's wireless service, anyway. On the way back from a vacation trip, we were on I-80 in Nevada. At a rest stop near Winnemucca, the man in the car parked next to me noticed another traveler had gotten sick and had collapsed. He tried to call 911 on his AT&T cell phone and kept getting drop-outs (he couldn't get through). I loaned him my Verizon cell-phone which worked (5 bars) with no problem and the Nevada Emergency Services responded immediately.


----------



## thekaus (Feb 5, 2008)

This service will only be available in the areas not served by U-Verse. The last thing AT&T wants is a partner competing with itself.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow!
> 
> I hope this means a lower bill for me (I have AT&T) but any rate this is huge!


Stewart, I was with Bellsouth and bundled services, one of which was a $10.00 discount on Directv services. ATT bought out Bellsouth and I am still receiving the $10.00 discount, so I can only assume that the agreements between DTV and Bellsouth were carried over to ATT as well. Probably going forward, I can surmise that ATT customers will get the $10.00 discount. But didn't I just read somewhere that ATT and Dish just signed some sort of agreement or extension?

Soon I am planning to go to Cox for internet services, up my minutes on my cell and drop ATT altogether due to their lack of higher speed internet access in my area. They only have 1.5 meg down, and will not up the infrastructure or speed until they get enough calls for it...oh and my call counts as only 1 no matter how many times I call them. I will probably lose my DTV discount, but I will still have an overall savings of 300/year.

EDIT:
I was a DTV customer before hooking up with Bellsouth. When I spoke with Bellsouth, they were able to get the discount for me. It is a line item on my DTV bill directly, so I don't go thru Bellsouth/ATT for the discount...DTV already has it in their system and ATT is out of the loop.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

thekaus said:


> This service will only be available in the areas not served by U-Verse. The last thing AT&T wants is a partner competing with itself.


Since I'm firmly in the camp that wants to bundle U-Verse Internet Service with my DirecTV, that's what I'm afraid of.

--Mav


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Maverickster said:


> Since I'm firmly in the camp that wants to bundle U-Verse Internet Service with my DirecTV, that's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> --Mav


it is like Verizon and FIOS


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

DJPellegrino said:


> Stewart, I was with Bellsouth and bundled services, one of which was a $10.00 discount on Directv services. ATT bought out Bellsouth and I am still receiving the $10.00 discount, so I can only assume that the agreements between DTV and Bellsouth were carried over to ATT as well. Probably going forward, I can surmise that ATT customers will get the $10.00 discount. But didn't I just read somewhere that ATT and Dish just signed some sort of agreement or extension?


The extension was for one month at least thats what I understood when I read it.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

joshjr said:


> The extension was for one month at least thats what I understood when I read it.


Yes. Originally the deal ended on 12/31/08, but now it ends on 1/31/09. So E* won the battle but D* won the war.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

scott72 said:


> I figured this. The discounts will be for new subs only and current subs are going to get nothing. :nono2:


They will probably offer an incentive to bundle services. At&T love to bill you.


----------



## Broadcasttheworld (Sep 30, 2008)

Undertaker said:


> I talked to an AT&T representative last night at the U. of L. football game. They had a truck and booth there and he said it would be announced in the near future that AT&T has acquired DirectTV.


As an AT&T mid level employee I will tell you nothing would make me happier! However knowing how tight information is controlled here I would be hard pressed to believe that anyone would really know if an M&A is being worked out. Outside of the M&A group. But it only makes strategic cents for AT&T to bring in a satellite provider. Not only for TV but for satellite assets. Remember right before AT&T was purchased by SBC they had just sold off Skynet "Telstar network" to Loral Space.

M&A = Merger and acquisition group


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Broadcasttheworld said:


> As an AT&T mid level employee I will tell you nothing would make me happier! However knowing how tight information is controlled here I would be hard pressed to believe that anyone would really know if an M&A is being worked out. Outside of the M&A group. But it only makes strategic cents for AT&T to bring in a satellite provider. Not only for TV but for satellite assets. Remember right before AT&T was purchased by SBC they had just sold off Skynet "Telstar network" to Loral Space.
> 
> M&A = Merger and acquisition group


:welcome_s to the forums.


----------



## CHDinCT (Dec 23, 2006)

Broadcasttheworld said:


> As an AT&T mid level employee I will tell you nothing would make me happier! However knowing how tight information is controlled here I would be hard pressed to believe that anyone would really know if an M&A is being worked out. Outside of the M&A group. But it only makes strategic cents for AT&T to bring in a satellite provider. Not only for TV but for satellite assets. Remember right before AT&T was purchased by SBC they had just sold off Skynet "Telstar network" to Loral Space.
> 
> M&A = Merger and acquisition group


Not only sat assets but think of the added leverage when negotiating content agreements with the networks. Also, I would think they'd be able to then offer NFL Sunday Ticket to their Uverse subs (assuming the D*- NFL contract allows it).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

AT&T wouldn't be able to buy DirecTV just yet or else Liberty will take a tax hit and if there is one thing Malone does and that is avoid taxes. They even joked about avoiding taxes at the beginning of the Liberty investor call. It could certainly happen but it'll be a while yet.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

That would work rather well for me, as I currently have ATT phone (land line), ATT DSL, ATT cell phones (iPhone & Palm Centro) with data packages, and than DirecTv on top of it all.. So yeah I pay through the nose for my beloved connectivity, now adding 1 more thing to an already hefty bill for yet another bundle discount WOOHOO


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if I can bundle with my ATT premier wireless plan (24% off) and DTV? That would be nice!!


----------



## donald441 (Jun 30, 2008)

I tried *have almost everything else,(wireless phone, internet,home phone) with AT&T, (including paying for a friends dsl pro service /7 yrs-I have elite service..

I tried AT&T's tv UVERSE -cable-when it came out, *I WOULDN'T wish that service on my wost enemy* i had it for 3 days befor calling to tell a tec to come get this out of my system,
SHOULD have knew something wrong *when it took 4 recievers to find a good one that worked*, (tech on phone with supervisor during whole 3 hr visit)

kept my directv account in case.

IF ATT takes over directvv, I sure hope they don't mess it up the way they did with Uverse.THINK I'LL KEEP MY ACCOUNTS SEPARATE.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I have AT&T home phone, DSL and DirecTV (TC+) I hope I don't have to go to one of their new craptacular packages to get a discount....


I have the same setup.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

ADIOS COMMUNISTCAST! You can take your $57.95/mo for basic broadband and stick it where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Broadcasttheworld (Sep 30, 2008)

donald441 said:


> I tried *have almost everything else,(wireless phone, internet,home phone) with AT&T, (including paying for a friends dsl pro service /7 yrs-I have elite service..
> 
> I tried AT&T's tv UVERSE -cable-when it came out, *I WOULDN'T wish that service on my wost enemy* i had it for 3 days befor calling to tell a tec to come get this out of my system,
> SHOULD have knew something wrong *when it took 4 recievers to find a good one that worked*, (tech on phone with supervisor during whole 3 hr visit)
> ...


Cell phones, Fiber optic transmission, commercial satellite, microwave, telephones, transistors, and commercial television, didn't start off well either! We have a track record of making new technology rock solid, the difference now is we have to bring these services to market faster due to competition. In the past we did years of experimentation before doing "Human trials".. The U-Verse technology is no different; using copper cables to transmit extremely high frequencies is challenging plus so is dealing with all the RF interference and VENDORS at the same time. In the past the box in your house would have been a western electric product which was tested and tested and tested again. Now thanks to investors in the stock markets equipment needs to be cheap and easy to manufacture to turn a quick profit so that you have the funds to keep investing in the network. I have no doubt that the first round of customers are feeling the effects of these enviroments. But rest assure it will stabilize soon. 
And if AT&T does decide that a Directtv Merger/acquisition is a way to go we know our way around the satellite world as well.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> When I was a bellsouth customer 2 years ago before ATT bought them. I got directTV a few weeks before I got DSL and kept an existing package and still got the $ 5 discount. The discount shows up on Direct TV bill not the phone bill. After ATT bought them out, I still get the discount.


Yes, I am still getting that, too. It shows up the first of every month, and it did today.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

thekaus said:


> This service will only be available in the areas not served by U-Verse. *The last thing AT&T wants is a partner competing with itself*.


I normally would agree with what I bolded in your post. But, limiting itself to where it sells D* doesn't make sense either. They knew this before they did the deal.

U-verse is planned to roll out in all major cities, albeit slowly. Will they then stop selling D* there? Strength and economies of scale come with volume. Something doesn't fit yet with this deal.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Interesting side note, AT&T is going to a pay for service in advance model for long distance like D* has. Looks like AT&T figured out a way to get a huge instant cash transfusion by double billing for Long Distance for one month.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> On your next bill, the monthly fee for your AT&T Long Distance Service plan will be billed in advance. This means that each month, your bill will reflect the charge for your upcoming month of AT&T Long Distance Service. Please note that your next bill may include two charges: one charge for your upcoming month of service, another charge for your previous month of service. The monthly fee for your AT&T Long Distance service plan will not change.
> 
> ...


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

donald441 said:


> I tried *have almost everything else,(wireless phone, internet,home phone) with AT&T, (including paying for a friends dsl pro service /7 yrs-I have elite service..
> 
> I tried AT&T's tv UVERSE -cable-when it came out, *I WOULDN'T wish that service on my wost enemy* i had it for 3 days befor calling to tell a tec to come get this out of my system,
> SHOULD have knew something wrong *when it took 4 recievers to find a good one that worked*, (tech on phone with supervisor during whole 3 hr visit)
> ...


Sorry you had bad luck with Uverse. I've had it for just over 5 months and haven't had a major problem yet. Sometimes a little picture freeze for a few seconds but, that's about it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SatelliteJim said:


> Sorry you had bad luck with Uverse. I've had it for just over 5 months and haven't had a major problem yet. Sometimes a little picture freeze for a few seconds but, that's about it.


It sounds like most people agree with you about Uverse. Unfortunately their Sports offerings are pretty weak, so I still prefer D*, but would like to have their internet service.This article was on the Dallas news website.

*AT&T U-verse TV Premieres as Highest Ranked in J.D. Power and Associates Rankings for Residential Television in Three Regions Nationwide*

U-verse TV Is Highest in Every Region Where It Was Ranked

DALLAS, Oct. 1 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- AT&T Inc. (NYSE: T) today
announced that AT&T U-verse(SM) TV ranks highest in customer satisfaction
among residential television customers in all three regions where it was
ranked, according to the J.D. Power and Associates 2008 Residential
Television Service Provider Satisfaction Study(SM). In the annual study of
television service, customers cited AT&T for exceptional performance and
reliability, customer service, cost of service, billing, and offerings and
promotions.

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=danews.story&STORY=/www/story/10-01-2008/0004895872&EDATE=WED+Oct+01+2008,+10:40+AM


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Interesting side note, AT&T is going to a pay for service in advance model for long distance like D* has. Looks like AT&T figured out a way to get a huge instant cash transfusion by double billing for Long Distance for one month.


DirecTV has never double billed me,but Dish did.

Then after I left Dish I had to call them after 2 months and ask"Where's my 1 month Refund"!.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

kariato said:


> I'm an AT&T customer and have Dish through AT&T. I very much like dish (i'm not a sports fan and like the movie packages on dish and the DVR722 is sweet.) Will the existing contract hold and will I still pay for dish through AT&T. Basically what is the effect on existing customers with AT&T Dish service.


I have had Dish for 7 years on my own, AT&T could only sell new Dish contracts. Now AT&T is pushing the Uverse package and encouraging me to dump Dish, even giving cash insensitive to do so. I did get the Uverse high speed DSL line, because the DSL I had was very slow. 
As AT&T gets there Uverse infrastructure in place they will dump all satellite providers and push them toward Uverse. John


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

We have also been in a bundle program with AT&T Phone/D*/ AT&T DSl for quite some time. By keeping my NFL Sunday Ticket we get a $15.00 savings each month on our D* bill. I hope this does not change. I wonder why certain markets already had it?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

aa9vi said:


> ADIOS COMMUNISTCAST! You can take your $57.95/mo for basic broadband and stick it where the sun doesn't shine!


Hmmm....Some might get the impression that you're unhappy with your current broadband. 

My daughter is getting comcast for internet and cable(LOS issues). It will be interesting to see how it fares against my DSL.

I'm hoping that when the agreement goes into effect that I can bundle some faster DSL package for not alot of extra money.

It'll be interesting to see how this will all play out.

Mike


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump

Any news on this yet?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Bump
> 
> Any news on this yet?


I was a bit surprised yesterday when I received a glossy multi-page mailing from AT&T describing their bundling options and it featured Dish. This wasn't a cheap mailing...maybe they're trying to capture some more Dish customers before the end.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, it's passed February 1st, anyone heard anything on the pricing specs?

I'm waiting on this cause my Grandma wants DirecTV and I wanna see what kinda bundle we can get her.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Here we go:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=35299


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe that it was confirmed yesterday that you can get a $5 per month discount by bundling with other AT&T services. What remains to be seen is, if that forces you to use AT&T customer service for disputes or new orders. I plan on continuing to pay the $5 for the right to contact DIRECTV without going through another entity.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe that it was confirmed yesterday that you can get a $5 per month discount by bundling with other AT&T services. What remains to be seen is, if that forces you to use AT&T customer service for disputes or new orders. I plan on continuing to pay the $5 for the right to contact DIRECTV without going through another entity.


I've been getting the discount for almost four years as a Bellsouth (now AT&T) customer
and deal directly with DirecTv.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe that it was confirmed yesterday that you can get a $5 per month discount by bundling with other AT&T services. What remains to be seen is, if that forces you to use AT&T customer service for disputes or new orders. I plan on continuing to pay the $5 for the right to contact DIRECTV without going through another entity.


Yeah I hear you on the AT&T customer support :nono2:

I've been dealing with them over the last month regarding my DSL service. I hate getting India on the phone, however, I learned the other day if you ask for "Tier 2" customer support, they'll transfer you to the US.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

logan2575 said:


> Yeah I hear you on the AT&T customer support :nono2:
> 
> I've been dealing with them over the last month regarding my DSL service. I hate getting India on the phone, however, I learned the other day if you ask for "Tier 2" customer support, they'll transfer you to the US.


Another option is to go to http://www.dslreports.com/forum/sbcdirect. There are a number of AT&T/SBC techs that visit that forum and might also be able to correct problems with DSL service.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe that it was confirmed yesterday that you can get a $5 per month discount by bundling with other AT&T services. What remains to be seen is, if that forces you to use AT&T customer service for disputes or new orders. I plan on continuing to pay the $5 for the right to contact DIRECTV without going through another entity.


You still call directv for any directv issues. I.E. programming, PP, etc.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

scott72 said:


> I figured this. The discounts will be for new subs only and current subs are going to get nothing. :nono2:


Just got off the phone with AT&T, got this amazing deal! Current D* and AT&T subscriber. My last phone bill was $48 and change. I subscribe to TC+ and was told by both D* and AT&T that my programing will not change. My last D* bill was roughly $90.00
Anyway and I had to ask twice.. My internet speed is getting upgraded to their fastest speed I will be getting Caller ID and call waiting added to my phone service to be eligible to bundle. I was told (I reasked about 1 dozen times) I will get my phone, internet and DirecTv for under $100.00 a month before taxes..... I also asked if this would be changing and was told "NO". I explaind my D* service is almost 100 per month now.... So I jumped all over this deal and called D* to put it on my account that if TC+ gets changed I am un-bundling and going back to my TC+ package.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Just got off the phone with AT&T, got this amazing deal! Current D* and AT&T subscriber. My last phone bill was $48 and change. I subscribe to TC+ and was told by both D* and AT&T that my programing will not change. My last D* bill was roughly $90.00
> Anyway and I had to ask twice.. My internet speed is getting upgraded to their fastest speed I will be getting Caller ID and call waiting added to my phone service to be eligible to bundle. I was told (I reasked about 1 dozen times) I will get my phone, internet and DirecTv for under $100.00 a month before taxes..... I also asked if this would be changing and was told "NO". I explaind my D* service is almost 100 per month now.... So I jumped all over this deal and called D* to put it on my account that if TC+ gets changed I am un-bundling and going back to my TC+ package.


Man, I dunno, that sounds to good to be true.

I can see some kind of discrepancy coming in the next few months. I'm gonna have to comb over the fine print before I make a deal like this. I can easily see some clause prohibiting changing one package or the other.

My DirecTV bill is around $140 a month (including $25 in credits a month for this year) and my AT&T bill (phone and DSL) is about $50 a month. So $190 all together. If I could get it down to like $150-160 for both, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would be wary too....ask if that deal is strictly for new D* customers. You can get that AT&T bundle discount of $5 per month just by opting into it.

J


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you have to pay tax on the direct tv part if it is going to att or will that stay tax free.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I would be wary too....ask if that deal is strictly for new D* customers. You can get that AT&T bundle discount of $5 per month just by opting into it.
> 
> J


The guy talked to his supervisor and she confirmed it.... Hey I'll send them $100.00 per month plus tax per our verbal contract.


----------



## quirkykarma (Jun 4, 2006)

I made some changes to the Triple Choice Bundle that we had last month due to price decreases on AT&T's phone services, and ended up loosing the $10 D* Discount and getting a $5 one instead. The AT&T guy assured me more then once that my D* billing wouldn't change since I still had the same services, he either didn't know what he was talking about or flat out lied.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Yeah I hear you on the AT&T customer support


Not to drift this thread too far off topic, but I've recently been through a bit of a mess with AT&T. On January 2, I called Customer Service to have my residential phone line and my DSL service moved to a new house (same town, same central office, no phone number change). The rep said the dial tone would be activated at the new house on January 7 and the DSL service the next day. After multiple phone calls over several days trying to find out why the DSL didn't work at the new house, I finally got to an AT&T Internet CS rep on January 22 who discovered that the order to move the DSL service had never been entered in their system. As far as AT&T was concerned, my DSL service was still working at the old address. Apparently, within AT&T's system, the order to disconnect DSL at an old address has to be completed before an order can be entered to connect DSL at a new address. The rep called back on January 28 and told me that they could only offer me the slowest speed DSL and that they couldn't even guarantee that. I gave up and ordered Brighthouse TV and cable modem service. I've suspended my DirecTV account in the hopes that AT&T gets DSL or Uverse working at my location in the next few months. By the way, I don't care for the lack of HD channels on Brighthouse compared to D* though the cable modem works great.


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

dodge boy said:


> Just got off the phone with AT&T, got this amazing deal! Current D* and AT&T subscriber. My last phone bill was $48 and change. I subscribe to TC+ and was told by both D* and AT&T that my programing will not change. My last D* bill was roughly $90.00
> Anyway and I had to ask twice.. My internet speed is getting upgraded to their fastest speed I will be getting Caller ID and call waiting added to my phone service to be eligible to bundle. I was told (I reasked about 1 dozen times) I will get my phone, internet and DirecTv for under $100.00 a month before taxes..... I also asked if this would be changing and was told "NO". I explaind my D* service is almost 100 per month now.... So I jumped all over this deal and called D* to put it on my account that if TC+ gets changed I am un-bundling and going back to my TC+ package.


I hope this will pan out for you. Please keep us updated when your bill arrives. If true I will have to make a call.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

bb37 said:


> The rep said the dial tone would be activated at the new house on January 7 and the DSL service the next day. After multiple phone calls over several days trying to find out why the DSL didn't work at the new house, I finally got to an AT&T Internet CS rep on January 22 who discovered that the order to move the DSL service had never been entered in their system.


Funny you mention this. I've had 3 separate calls over the last month to them, and finally the 3rd time (last week) they sent a technician out to look at my line. I was given the same response "the system cancelled your tech visit" :nono2:

I was able to get a new modem sent out and so far so good *knock on wood*

I sure wish satellite internet would get better, I'd be all over it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

erict said:


> I hope this will pan out for you. Please keep us updated when your bill arrives. If true I will have to make a call.


I got to thinking, I bet the phone, Internet and TC+ are $99.99 HD access, DVR FEE, PP, and extra receiver fees are on top of that... That would save me a little but no where near what I thought... Have to wait and see.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, the $5 discount through AT&T (for DIRECTV service) is not available if your DIRECTV billing address is not the same as your DIRECTV service address. (Not that there's any reason for them to be different).


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've gone through the application to bundle form at ATT's website twice now. Both times it's told me I should get a $5 discount each month for my bundle. But I still haven't got an e-mail to confirm (which is why I did it a second time, thinking the first didn't take for some reason or another). I'm going to call about this, but I was just wondering if anyone else trying to sign up for the bundle online has had this issue.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

shendley said:


> I've gone through the application to bundle form at ATT's website twice now. Both times it's told me I should get a $5 discount each month for my bundle. But I still haven't got an e-mail to confirm (which is why I did it a second time, thinking the first didn't take for some reason or another). I'm going to call about this, but I was just wondering if anyone else trying to sign up for the bundle online has had this issue.


I was previously bundled and recently changed my phone services for a lower priced bundle. I had already received my $10 DirecTV credit under the old plan and within a day or so automatically received the new $5 credit under the new plan. I'm saving way more on the phone bill than I lose with the reduced DirecTV credit.

But, it did take almost 90 days for the original credit to appear way back when I first applied online (I did get a confirmation email that I saved though) and I had to call to get them to get it right (they did a 3-way with BellSouth, DirecTV and me), but I did get the back credits.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

l8er said:


> FWIW, the $5 discount through AT&T (for DIRECTV service) is not available if your DIRECTV billing address is not the same as your DIRECTV service address. (Not that there's any reason for them to be different).


My account for my cabin has a service address for it, but the bills come to my residence.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thought I'd report back with my experience with AT&T's customer service when I called about bundling. I was told that the only way you could get the bundle discount is by subscribing to directv through AT&T - essentially, a discount available only for new directv subscribers using that option to subscribe. I said that there was nothing about that on the website so I started going through the application online with the CSR. When we got to the page that asked for the digital tv service, each directv package said "AT&T - Directv . . ." and the CSR said that meant having subscribed to directv through AT&T. Then I went through the rest of the process with her and was given the option to put my current directv account number in and arrived at a page where I was given the discount. She put me on hold and consulted a manager and came back to tell me that there was something wrong with the website and that AT&T would not be offering a bundle discount for current directv subscribers until the 3rd quarter this year. But, because of the misleading nature of the online application, she spotted me a $25 "courtesy discount" for my trouble. 

Any chance she's right about that or should I give it a few days and try again?


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

shendley said:


> Thought I'd report back with my experience with AT&T's customer service when I called about bundling. I was told that the only way you could get the bundle discount is by subscribing to directv through AT&T - essentially, a discount available only for new directv subscribers using that option to subscribe. I said that there was nothing about that on the website so I started going through the application online with the CSR. When we got to the page that asked for the digital tv service, each directv package said "AT&T - Directv . . ." and the CSR said that meant having subscribed to directv through AT&T. Then I went through the rest of the process with her and was given the option to put my current directv account number in and arrived at a page where I was given the discount. She put me on hold and consulted a manager and came back to tell me that there was something wrong with the website and that AT&T would not be offering a bundle discount for current directv subscribers until the 3rd quarter this year. But, because of the misleading nature of the online application, she spotted me a $25 "courtesy discount" for my trouble.
> 
> Any chance she's right about that or should I give it a few days and try again?


I've given up on this all together.

AT&T's customer service is horrendous. I don't feel like waiting 45 minutes on hold again.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

say-what said:


> I was previously bundled and recently changed my phone services for a lower priced bundle. I had already received my $10 DirecTV credit under the old plan and within a day or so automatically received the new $5 credit under the new plan. I'm saving way more on the phone bill than I lose with the reduced DirecTV credit.
> 
> But, it did take almost 90 days for the original credit to appear way back when I first applied online (I did get a confirmation email that I saved though) and I had to call to get them to get it right (they did a 3-way with BellSouth, DirecTV and me), but I did get the back credits.


I've had a similar experience so far. I too was a current bundled subscriber and switched to a new cheaper bundle online. Like you, I still get my old $10 credit plus the new $5 credit. However, my phone service is still unchanged after 2 weeks of "processing", so no phone bill savings for me yet.

UPDATE: Finally got it straightened out after a couple of emails. There was a line item in my order showing "GF DIRECTV" cancelled. I assume my GrandFathered bundle discount will go away, to be replaced with the new one. Keeping my fingers crossed that this part of the order falls through the cracks since the directv part of my discount was greater before ;-)


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I've been thinking much the same thing. Just more trouble than it's worth.



logan2575 said:


> I've given up on this all together.
> 
> AT&T's customer service is horrendous. I don't feel like waiting 45 minutes on hold again.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried a search, but came up with no results... for existing customers of both ATT (DSL and Phone) and DirecTV, does bundling these services restart the clock on my 2 year commitment?


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

sp1dey said:


> I tried a search, but came up with no results... for existing customers of both ATT (DSL and Phone) and DirecTV, does bundling these services restart the clock on my 2 year commitment?


No, but it does renew you on a 12 month agreement as part of the (for now) virtual bundle. This was also being discussed in the thread "directv at&t deals"

sorry I can't link yet.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

I just got off the line with both At&T and directv. If you call at&t, ask for billing, they know what's going on. 

It seems I would be eligible for a $5.00 opt-in credit per month if I also had At&t's long distance service for an additional $4.00 per month. My current long distance costs with Power Net Global, are usually under $2.00 per month. So, at best it might save me $1.00 a month if I signed up for the package deal with At&t. If they add taxes and other charges, it would probably cost the same.
I'm sticking with my current set up, At&t local calling, dsl and Directv


----------

